# Diva Q



## Steve McMurtry (Jul 9, 2007)

Cogratulations on your outstanding finish's at the Canadian open!  

Cheers


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 9, 2007)

Diva, the forum is for sale if you want to buy it...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2007)

Fabulous jobs!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 9, 2007)

[smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you so much~


----------

